# can i see your bridesmaid dresses? :)



## cupcakekate

pretty please?????? :kiss: where were they from and how much did they cost you? im strapped for ideas!!!


----------



## booflebump

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/wr4-groupshots.jpg

In the darker purple :thumbup: Something funny is going on with the dress on the bm on the far left though! They are from Ebony Rose x


----------



## cupcakekate

i really like those, we're having purple too! xx


----------



## honeybee2

Mine are all different black dresses to suit their body shape and personality, 3 out of 5 have theirs so far. My sister will be 6 months pregnant so cant get hers yet. 

The one katie homes is wearing is very similar to the one my b'maid got but I cant find the actual picture and the one in blue we got in black.

The first one was from warehouse and was £50 reduced to £21!!!

The second one is from Coast and was £130 reduced to £30!!!

The third one is from Isme and cost £50.
 



Attached Files:







katie-greecian-dress.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 0









Coast-Chloe-Maxi-Dress.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 0









prodDetailMainT.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## divershona

this is my bridesmaid dress, i'm wearing it to take the pics of it seeing as none of my bridesmaids were available. :haha: and i'm making them myself
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110226_2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 11









Snapshot_20110226.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Timid

My BM's are very lucky as I have chosen an Ebony Rose "Athena" dress in pale grey/silver for them (they were not cheap :( at £220 each :( :( but they're great and I wanted them to look good too!)


https://www.frockuk.com/images/2011-EbonyRose/large/ATHENA.jpg


Tx


----------



## honeybee2

timid, they look fab!

if I had the money, I would!


----------



## booflebump

Timid, they are lovely, my Ebony Rose ones were £200, this is a better picture of the dress in full 

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/ebony2.jpg

(not my bridesmaid lol)

xxx


----------



## Timid

Ahhh they're pretty, I like that alot :)

Nice choice!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

these are mine hun

MOH

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220725196106

B/maids

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EVE-BRIDESMA...=UK_Wedding_Clothing&var=&hash=item9bff64455d

flower girl 1

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170558897097

flowergirls 2 and 3 (in the pink)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170557758520

xx


----------



## booflebump

They are good for all sizes which was a main consideration, what looks good on an 8 doesnt always look good on a 16 but those dresses do :thumbup:

x


----------



## Maz1510

I loved my BM dresses. Took ages to find the purrrfect pink!! I bought broaches off ebay to add to the pleated side which looked lovely and made them that little diff from others and added that lil sparkle! (cant see them tho as arms hide in this pic! ) 

They were from Dessy cost £200 each.

Babbies was from John Lewis


----------



## booflebump

What a beautiful colour! x


----------



## Tiff

https://x0c.xanga.com/9f4e151171335275555944/m219604676.jpg

The one on the left, but in black. Hem will be shortened to just above the knee, and the flowers won't be there. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kirsti

These are mine :D x

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110642387691&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


they look far better in the real! xxx


----------



## booflebump

Ooh lovely everyone xxx


----------



## cupcakekate

they are all lovely girls!!! :)


----------



## Arlandria

Tiff said:


> https://x0c.xanga.com/9f4e151171335275555944/m219604676.jpg
> 
> The one on the left, but in black. Hem will be shortened to just above the knee, and the flowers won't be there. :mrgreen:

Oooooooo I LOVE these! Where are they from? xx


----------



## Tiff

Impressions Bridal :mrgreen:


----------



## ShireLass

I'm still trying to find my bridesmaids dresses. Need two in purple (might accept lilac too). One's a size 16/18 the other is a 12. I'm looking for no shorter the knee length, the longer the better. If I'm really lucky they'll be chiffon-y to match the style of my dress....

I feel like I've seen every purple dress currently on sale. I'm looking for shop prices not bridal prices. I can't justify buying them £180 dresses each!


----------



## slb80

Flower girls dresses
https://www.bhs.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/bhsstore/657314/228596

Older BM this is just a mock up as they are being made at a local bridal shop, they are just above knee length

https://www.styleshake.com/Dress.aspx?name=Dress 1&ID=43802


----------



## cupcakekate

ShireLass said:


> I'm still trying to find my bridesmaids dresses. Need two in purple (might accept lilac too). One's a size 16/18 the other is a 12. I'm looking for no shorter the knee length, the longer the better. If I'm really lucky they'll be chiffon-y to match the style of my dress....
> 
> I feel like I've seen every purple dress currently on sale. I'm looking for shop prices not bridal prices. I can't justify buying them £180 dresses each!

I'm the same, i'm on the hunt for a bargain!


----------



## bethyb

mine are from debenhams and i lurve them on my girlies :)
https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...010411288_-1?breadcrumb=Home~txtcorsage+dress


----------

